# Clapton Crossroads 2007 DVD out today...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Since I had to give up my tickets to this show last July  I figured I would break down and get the DVD. So that's what I'll be doing tonight. :smile:










Pete


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't find it anywhere! Maybe Nov 20 was the US release date and we'll get it a week or so later.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I can't find it anywhere! Maybe Nov 20 was the US release date and we'll get it a week or so later.


I got it at HMV. Watched disc one last night. Very good so far, Sonny Landreth freakin rocks!

Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...how much is hmv charging?

-dh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...how much is hmv charging?
> 
> -dh


I think it was $22.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

GOT ONE! Picked one up at A&B Sound for $22. Haven't watched it yet. Also picked up the Nirvana Unplugged in New York. Yes, another impulse buy. Should be good though, I enjoy the CD. :banana:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Don't forget to give some reviews after you watch it. I'm going to check out for one in the city when I'm in there this weekend.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just watched the first few minutes of disc 2 - John Mayer songs and caught a glimpse of his pedal board. I was surprised to see what appears to be a Digitech Expression Factory and a Line6 Tonecore Delay as well as some more familiar pedals like an Ibanez TS808. 

Don't know why that surprised me but it just did. 

Can't wait to watch the rest of the show


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I think it was $22.


...hmv, here i come!

-dh


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I think it was $22.


Thank's for the tip Sneaky...just picked up a copy.:rockon2:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the headsup Sneaky! Howz that Traynor doin'??
Miss that sucker.

CT.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm really enjoying this DVD. The Dallas show was really good too. 

Quick question... Who's playing bass for Jeff Beck? She doesn't look a day over 16 and quite talented!

evilGuitar:


----------



## mpacey (Apr 7, 2007)

Blue Apple said:


> I'm really enjoying this DVD. The Dallas show was really good too.
> 
> Quick question... Who's playing bass for Jeff Beck? She doesn't look a day over 16 and quite talented!
> 
> evilGuitar:


That would be Tal Wilkenfeld -- she's really quite good. She has a MySpace page with a few more vids and music (http://www.myspace.com/talwilkenfeld). There was an article about her in Bass Player a couple of issues ago.


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

mpacey said:


> That would be Tal Wilkenfeld -- she's really quite good. She has a MySpace page with a few more vids and music (http://www.myspace.com/talwilkenfeld). There was an article about her in Bass Player a couple of issues ago.


Wow, thanks!

For anyone that doesn't have the DVD yet, make sure to take a peek at the "Cause we've ended as lovers" video on her MySpace account...

:bow:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I just finished watching the DVDs' and it is fantastic! Every clip features great playing after great playing. I cannot imagine any guitar player not liking this DVD. Go out and buy it!sdsre


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Did they shoot it in HD as well? Blu-Ray or HD-DVD doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I didn't see it in the HD or Blu-Ray rack. I use an upconverting Denon DVD player with my Plasma and to me, its a whisker shy of HD.


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

I was at the festival and it was an incredible guitar extravaganza. Paid way too much for the tickets on ebay but in the end it was the best concert money I've ever spent. And Chicago is a fantastic place. We got in on the AThursday and immediately went to Buddy Guy's bar. Apparently he only plays there once a year but at midnight he strolled onto the stage and let 'er rip!
Although there wasn't a weak link in the Crossroads show there were some outstanding highlights. Albert Lee and Vince Gill together doing "Tear It Up" was incredible, and let me tell you Albert Lee did indeed tear it up. I have of course heard him on CD but witnessing it live was out of this world. That guy is unbelievable! I was really looking forward to the Derek Trucks Band and was not disappointed. Jeff Beck was ,of course, awesome and especially so with his killer bass player, Tal Wilkenfeld. Man, they were locked in. And it sure looked like more than just a musicall connection!
If there is another Crossroads Festival I'm going to sell, steal or borrow whatever I have to in order to go again. For a guitar player it just doesn't get any better (IMHO).


----------

